
Ask HN: What Software Did You Pay For In 2012 - crisnoble
What software or apps did you find worth breaking out your wallet for in 2012?
======
Derbasti
SublimeText 2. What a great piece of software.

And on a completely unrelated note, I then got thoroughly enamoured with
Emacs. Thus donated some money to that.

------
cperciva
FreeBSD: [http://www.daemonology.net/blog/2012-12-24-supporting-
those-...](http://www.daemonology.net/blog/2012-12-24-supporting-those-who-
support-us.html)

------
caw
IntelliJ during it's 75% off sale. I'm still experimenting with it, but
overall it seems solid and better for Ruby than my previously used Textmate or
Aptana Studio.

I also bought a couple of games, split equally between PC and PS3.

~~~
zerovox
Similarly, I bought WebStorm. I'm happy enough with Eclipse and at work we
have a few plugins for the build system, but I'm not a fan of Aptana, so
WebStorm seemed like a nice IDE for JS related projects, and in the 75% sale
it was $12 or something, definitely worth the price.

I've bought a few games in the Steam sales over the year.

------
eliben
I'm surprised no-one said Dropbox yet. I upgraded to their 100GB account which
is now my main backup drive.

Also paid for some iPad games for my daughter :-)

~~~
msutherl
I did the Google Adwords trick (advertising your Dropbox referral link) to
bump my account up to 17GB. ~$20.

------
mseebach
Spotify (I guess more of a service than a piece of software)

Wikipedia £5/month donation

Civilization V

------
jamesjguthrie
Quick Office HD Pro for iOS (the only productivity app I bought)

A bunch of iOS games including GTA: Vice City

Also bought CoD: Black Ops Zombies on iOS today but trying to get a refund as
online multiplayer doesn't work and apparently hasn't worked for months. Apple
should never have approved the most recent app update.

A couple of XBLA games

Spotify, does Xbox Live count?

So, yeah. Mostly games.

------
k-mcgrady

      Evernote Premium (I store everything in this including photos of handwritten notes which it makes searchable)
      Aperture (I'm not a photographer but I prefer this over iPhoto and Google's Picasa)
      Sublime Text 2 (Excellent piece of software)

------
tomasien
Coda 2. I understand the Sublime Text crew is probably going to yell at me,
but I freakin LOVE Coda.

Oh, also Spotify Premium. I'm not sure if that counts.

Still looking for a CRM simple enough to be worth paying for, but it's not
happenin. I'm building one myself I suppose!

------
chown
Mono for Android EZPdf reader for Android (not as good as GoodReader for iOS
but better than any other pdf reader):
(<http://m.unidocs.com/ezPDF_Reader_Android_Pro.html>)

Need for Speed for Android and Temple Run (only games I bought this time and)

Spyglass for Windows (<http://clockworkengine.com/>) Reeder for Mac (I hardly
use this though) CodeBox for Mac (<http://www.shpakovski.com/codebox/>)

------
contingencies
Mobile software: None at all.

Desktop software: OSX (on a new Mac), SourceTree
(<http://www.sourcetreeapp.com/> .. now part of Atlassian), Viscosity
(<http://www.sparklabs.com/viscosity/>). Other than some random games through
Steam, that's it. I pay for VMWare every 2 years or so, as well.

Cloud stuff: Only normal VPS hosting, and some domain names.

------
prezjordan
Very refreshing to see all the Sublime Text 2 purchases - I myself have not
yet purchased it (I barely use it compared to Vim).

I purchased RubyMotion [1] thru a student license (80% off!) although
admittedly I haven't used it all that much. I still get my money's worth out
of CodeSchool [2].

[1]: <http://www.rubymotion.com/>

[2]: <http://www.codeschool.com/>

------
crisnoble
LastPass Premium, best $12 dollars I have ever spent.

~~~
lucastheisen
Agreed... On my second year of $12 and happy as day one.

------
johncoltrane
None.

All the tools I use personally (vim, git, svn, bash, ubuntu…) are free. My
employers takes care of the stuff he wants me to use.

The only online "things" I pay for are my ISP, a Linode, a VPN, a few domain
names and an old Dreamhost account.

I don't have a smartphone/tablet so I didn't install any pointless 0.99$ app.

I've bought a few second-hand videogames for my kids (DS/Wii), though, but
that's not what you are asking for, I guess.

------
oz
Postbox: <http://www.postbox-inc.com/> Postbox is a _fantastic_ desktop email
client, based on Thunderbird. It's primarily geared toward Gmail / Google Apps
users. Paid $10.

Nirvana: <https://www.nirvanahq.com/> Nirvana is a Getting-Things-Done Saas.
$5/month

------
jeroen94704
Too many titles to list, but I essentially paid for two categories: Mobile
apps (bought through the Play Store) and free software that I use regularly
and that allowed/asked me to donate. I started setting aside a small amount
every month for the latter category. Examples are XBMC, SickBeard, X-Notifier,
Cyanogenmod, PortableApps and JellyTime.

------
callandor
Mountain Lion. Parallels 8. Windows 8. 1Password. I can never decide whether I
don't really need that many applications, most applications I buy have long
lives, or there are so many great free applications that I rarely need to buy
something. Probably some combinations of the above.

------
weslly

      - Transmit
      - Sparrow (RIP)
      - Tweetbot for mac
      - Kaleidoscope
      - Echofon for mac (RIP)
      - DragonDrop
      - Daisy Disk
      - Codekit
      - Alfred's Powerpack (2x)
      - 1Password
      - Sublime SFTP
      - ColorSchemer Studio
      - DayOne
      - Reeder
    

+lots of cheap apps at app store

------
citricsquid
<http://logmein.com> for remote desktop (subscription)

<http://www.displayfusion.com> for multi-screen management

<http://mirc.com> for irc

~~~
glomph
Haha, people still use mirc!?

------
ChuckMcM
Probably half a dozen iPad apps (I'm looking for a good drawing solution) tax
prep software, AnyDVD, my renewal/subscription to Proteus (eCAD), Mass Effect
(PS3). Earlier in the year I had paid for World of Warcraft but that has since
lapsed.

------
frou_dh
I feel CloudPull was a good buy. It means I'm not vulnerable to data loss if
Google decides to freeze my account, like you sometimes hear about.
<http://www.goldenhillsoftware.com>

~~~
johnsbrayton
I am the developer of CloudPull. Thank you for the link and the kind words.

------
hdra
\- Bunch of steam games on sale and Humble Bundles \- Several android apps &
games \- Minecraft \- Internet Download Manager (Windows) \- Donated to some
free softwares I use (GIMP, Blender)

currently trying out ST2, not sure whether I'll buy it yet,,

------
rplnt
Quite a few games through Steam during sales and two Humble Bundles. I played
maybe two (out of over 20) of those games. Then I bought 2 licenses for
PyCharm during the 75% off sale, not intentionally of course. Hoping for a
refund.

------
flyinglizard
Goodreader on iPad (fantastic), and some random games. Some odd Android stuff.

iRacing on PC. This game has made me its crack ho. I keep buying cars like I'm
the Sultan of Brunei. For the closest thing to real racing, nothing comes
close.

------
jacobwg
Sublime Text 2, CrashPlan, all the 2012 Humble Bundles, and assorted iOS apps.

------
lacerus

        - Crashplan.com backup
        - billomat.com invoicing
        - letsfreckle.com timetracking
        - mite.yo.lk timetracking
        - github
        - "Thomas Was Alone" game on steam
        - tons of iPhone apps

------
suyash
IntelliJ during it's 75% sale and Cornerstone from Mac App Store. I also paid
this year for Skype and Google Talk during my trip abroad.

All were great deals but IntelliJ was the best investment of them all.

------
deutronium
BeerSmith - an excellent program which helps you come up with recipes for
beer, tells you the estimated strength your beer will likely be, based on the
grains etc. you choose.

Github - Love the UI

------
funkiee
1Password for Mac and iOS, because remembering 50 passwords sucks and having
only 5 leaves you really exposed when something like PSN gets compromised.

------
mkrecny
As a consumer : <http://followgen.com>

As a developer : iron.io optimizely stripe

------
gunmetal
Soundcloud, Github, SublimeText2, Carbon-Copy-Cloner, WinClone 3, Netflix,
Spotify, Humble Indie Bundle 7

------
k00pa
As far as I remember... Only games this year. All of my applications have been
free in some form.

------
quicksilver03

      IntelliJ IDEA
      ClassicShell
      SecureCRT
      SmartGit
      Copernic Desktop Search
      xplorer2

------
istvanp
PassPack, RubyMine and PhpStorm. I found LastPass quite horrible to use
compared to PassPack.

------
trvrprkr
Sublime Text 2, Logic Pro, Rdio, 1Password for iOS, and a small handful of
other iOS apps.

------
jeremyswank
Sublime Text

------
fallenhitokiri
Sublime Text 2, iA Writer, Pages / Numbers / Keynote (iOS + OSX), Reeder
(iPad), CS6

------
rrreese
Lightroom, Resharper, Sublime Text.

Then several of the Humble bundles and a dozen games on Steam.

------
jlarocco
Pixelmator

Emacs for OSX

Diablo 3

SteerMouse

An OSX upgrade

Civilization 4 (was cheap in the Mac App Store, but I never ended up playing
much)

GTA 3 for OSX (also cheap, also only played a few times)

If we're including web services, then also:

GitHub

SmugMug

Vimeo

Flickr

------
cschramm
PhpStorm and RubyMine subscription renewals during Doomsday sale. :D

------
gabrielrdz
Resharper 7 (with the 75% off), Day One, Transmit FTP for OSX.

------
jpdus
PyCharm (and even added another year during the doomsday sale)

------
msutherl
xScope: <http://xscopeapp.com/>

Soulver: <http://www.acqualia.com/soulver/>

------
c16
Spotify, some android apps and I plan on buying Sublime soon.

------
onlyup
Some Android apps/games on sale at .99c or less, that's it.

------
gbog
Android's Minecraft, BubbleUpnp, Music Folder Player.

------
eze
Sublime Text. Better Terminal Emulator Pro.

------
kristianp
Win 8, and I haven't booted it for weeks.

------
rprime
Games, workflowy.com and Sublime Text 2.

------
tehdik
iaWriter Pictos Day One Tweetbot Coda 2 Starcraft 2 Civ 5 CS 6 CSS Hat Dropbox
Color Snapper Spotify

------
bsenftner
Maya 2013, anti-virus, os x upgrade

------
reiz
Sublime Text 2 TextMate GitHub

------
fogus
Both for the iPad:

* SmartGo Kifu * OOTP Baseball

------
da_n
Software:

* Sublime Text 2

* CodeKit

* Transmit

* OS X Mountain Lion

* MAMP Pro

* ColorSchemer Studio

* Advanced Custom Fields Plugins (for WordPress)

\---

Android:

* Pocket Casts

* Nova Launcher Prime

* ROM Toolbox Pro

* TuneIn Radio Pro

* Titanium Backup

* Instapaper

\---

Services:

* LastPass Premium

* Pinboard.in

* Audible

* Instapaper

------
sergiotapia
RubyMine from JetBrains.

------
jacobmarble
100GB on Google Drive.

------
shriphani
Sublime text 2

Goodnotes on iPad

Some games on steam

------
rnirnber
Mono for Android

------
bilawal
iA Writer & Sublime Text 2

------
leric
Diablo3

------
taylorlapeyre
Let's see...

\- Sublime Text 2

\- iA Writer

\- Tweetbot

\- Alfred

\- PHPStorm & RubyMine

\- Rdio

\- Coda 2

\- Things

\- FTL

------
FigBug
MSDN Subscription

Mountain Lion

Acorn

A bunch of iOS Apps

------
ivanb
Toodledo

------
zem
humble indie bundles

